# Problems shooting 3D



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

I shoot with my buds at 3D events in Mississippi. Highest score was a 199. Never broke 200. Funny thing is I shoot lights out at my home 20 yds to 60. Been getting better and better. Go to a 3D and I fall flat. I shoot dots at home. My brother experimented with me shooting dots. Any where he put me I smashed the dots no matter the yardage. Then he removed the dot and said hit the 12 ring on a different target. It wasn't visible from naked eye. I had one miss after another. Spread was 6-8". Couldn't group for anything. Can any of you give me a heads up on how to improve my 3D shots without buying a high dollar animal? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you have binos? If you do, use them to help you see the rings, then pick a spot and aim at that spot. Also, study targets as you have the chance. Knowing where the rings are will help you, especially when you can't see them. I don't have good vision and when I started ASA I was discouraged. I could judge distance but it didn't make up for the fact that I had no idea where the 12 was. I've used target catalogs and cell pics of actual targets to learn where to shoot. Yes, it takes time and I'm by NO means anywhere close to Pro level, but I've come to love 3D, and the extra challenges just make it all the more fun.


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

You have to make a target on the animal. Creases, shadows, light, holes from prior shots. 12 is straight above the back edge of the leg. Even with the edge of the tree behind it. 1/3 of the way up, half way up, 2/3 up. etc, etc. Behind that blade of grass in the front, just over the top of it. Use binos at the stake to build yourself a target to shoot at. Binos up, look; binos down, look. Do that until you are confident you have a spot to shoot. Then execute the shot on that spot.


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Good info here.....as far as a target goes....I bought a cheap deer and melted 12 rings into it....I plan on painting 1 side black to give me a black 12 to practice on...


----------



## Dickenscpa (May 2, 2015)

I had a thread in General about my lucky 3D target, the hyena. The hyena has black dots that correspond to the rings very well for me and I 12 it almost every time. Other targets not so much and it's simply I don't know the targets or can't see something to associate with. Even if I wanted to spend the money on a full set of targets, I have no where to set them up. One of the posters in my thread suggested I take a pic of each and study them. I think that was a good idea and gonna do it.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Knowing the targets adds points to your score, that is a fact.

You must train yourself to be comfortable aiming and shooting at what appears to be "nothing". Putting your arrow into a shot out black hole in a light tan deer target that used to be the 12 ring is infinitely easier than hitting the 12 ring on a new black target located in a shaded "tunnel". 
- Post a piece of clean card board on your back stop. Draw faint 10 rings with a pencil. Mentally quarter the 10 ring and attempt to put an arrow in each quarter from a distance at which you sometimes aren't sure you can see the 10 ring. Do this a few hundred times. I also shoot at smudges, dimples and creases on my bales.
- Instead of competing in your local shoot each weekend. Shoot for "fun". Take your time and study each target through binos and maybe even shoot more than one arrow per target.

However you learn to shoot 3d targets it will take time and effort to improve your score. The more time and effort you put into it the quicker your scores will go up. 

Note: Some spot shooters struggle to shoot at 3D animals because there isn't a spot to aim at while many 3D'ers struggle to shoot complete paper spot target games. The "stress" of spending hours shooting very precisely at dots causes their shot to break down and some times it's gets ugly. Many 3D'ers say they don't shoot spots because it's boring but all too often it's because they developed some very bad habits shooting spots (target panic) and it now stresses them out.


----------



## Tincup61 (Oct 9, 2012)

Mental pressure of being at a tournament. Happens to most people myself included.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

practice, practice, practice. Good advice here.


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm the opposite. I can't shoot a dot to save my life but I can shoot 3D well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

jtelarkin08 said:


> I'm the opposite. I can't shoot a dot to save my life but I can shoot 3D well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Read the last paragraph in my above post. Your "problem" is fairly typical among 3Ders.


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

Great advice here. Get a good pair of binos AND a range finder. When you start more advanced courses, elevation changes can drive you crazy, get a range finder that accounts for arc/elevation.
Here's another tools many use as a quick reference/cheat sheet.
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/third-hand-rinehart-arrow-placement-clipboard.html

I use dots, pieces of tape, etc., to make sure the bow will hit what I'm aiming at. Obviously that changes when shooting at a foam animal and you're not sure where you're aiming.


----------



## WMA HUNTER (Feb 19, 2012)

I purchased some paper targets from walk on archery. They are the 10 ring with the 12's in it. They come 5/ 10 rings to a sheet. I cut them out individually and pin them to my target . I shoot 20 shots every day I can , which is most days and keep score. My 3D scores have improved since I started this . 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

You must have a good pair of binoculars if you want to score high in 3D, then you must pick a spot to aim. Use everything that the target offers. If you are not the first shooter, study other shooters arrows and aim accordingly off the arrows. Use light spots, dark spots, shot out spots, sun spots, etc. Some target hah colors like the antelope and impala that can help. One of my favorite things is when there is a dark shot out hole (say it is above the 12) I hold on the hole and subtract a yard or two (I know my arrow drops 3/4" per yard)
It is a lot different shooting uphill, downhill, into dark shadows, at dark pigs and bears where you can't see the mark. I use my binoculars to measure how far back from the front leg and how far below horizontal center or how far above the standing bears elbow or whatever else is there.. Hope this helps!


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> Read the last paragraph in my above post. Your "problem" is fairly typical among 3Ders.


I say I can't shoot dots. I can shoot 54-58 x 5 spot rounds all day. I just don't put the practice in to be good at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Live4hunting (Dec 6, 2004)

Many spot shooters cant shoot 3D as they do not have a specific target/spot to shoot at. With that when shooting 3D the ground is inconsistent where in your back yard or on a range it will be relatively flat.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Robspartacus said:


> I shoot with my buds at 3D events in Mississippi. Highest score was a 199. Never broke 200. Funny thing is I shoot lights out at my home 20 yds to 60. Been getting better and better. Go to a 3D and I fall flat. I shoot dots at home. My brother experimented with me shooting dots. Any where he put me I smashed the dots no matter the yardage. Then he removed the dot and said hit the 12 ring on a different target. It wasn't visible from naked eye. I had one miss after another. Spread was 6-8". Couldn't group for anything. Can any of you give me a heads up on how to improve my 3D shots without buying a high dollar animal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


get to know the targets a little and try this.

I know it sounds kinda corny:

-glass the target find the exact spot you want to hit
-unaided, visualize what your sight picture is going to look like with the pin sitting over that exact spot.
-recreate your visualized sight picture while boring a hole in the center of your spot
-trust it (can't be overemphasized)


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

One more thing. Next time you shoot a fun field round or a NFAA 5-spot try hitting a a big 5 in the "corners". Takes a lot of concentration to keep from centering up in the circle.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

One thing that helped my score.... I stopped stressing out over the 12 ring. I find the 10 ring with my binos and shoot for the center of it. I'll take 10's all day long, it doesn't always work out that way, but I'd happily take it over stressing myself out trying to aim at the 12 ring that I can't really see. (I do end up with more 12s than before.) My shooting buddies call them "accidental 12's" and insist on marking my score card with an asterisk in stead of an "X".

The way I see it, it's easier for ME to know when my pin is centered on the 10 ring than it is for me to try and tell if my pin is covering the 12. I use the same thought process when shooting spots. Instead of focusing on the X in the middle of the target, I just shoot for the middle. I know "in theory" shooting the center of the target (where the X ring is) is kinda the same thing but, mentally, it made a world of difference in my scores both with spots and 3D.

Hope this helps.

Note: I'm not remotely close to "PRO" level but I do well enough to win/place in the local tourneys/leagues. YMMV (Your Mileage May Vary)


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

I've been trying different strategies this year to improve my scores. What's working best for me lately is playing it safe instead of shooting at every 12 . To me it's easy to find the 10 ring and almost as easy to find the ibo center ring . I aim for the center and slightly offset one side or the other depending on 12 placement and cut a yard off my tape for a lower 12. Upper 12 I do the same and add a yard . If my shot execution is as it should be I'm at least a 10 and my 12 count is increasing with less drop out 8's. Did this at a qualifier and posted my best score to date . Started out well in metropolis, but made a couple bad shots (break down in form) and crap hit the fan . I started to gun for the 12's and dug myself a whole. Just goes to show a good game plan is better than going for it most times .


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Just fell apart at today's 3D. Shot lights out before at my home and again after the event. Possible this was my worst outing. It is in my head. Bad mojo. My brother was helping me after the event at our practice shooting. He told me it was my form. I have good form when practicing and look like Golem at 3D. Over thinking and panicking when I 3D. Put a spot out to 60 and it's gonna get shot. Put a javelina out at 25 yds and he gets one in the gut. Frustrating but I will not give up. Ever


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

Work on a shot sequence. Try to do the same thing every shot. I try to go through he same sequence of movements at every stake. I try to do the same at home. It helps settle your nerves some to have a routine. Your brain just goes to the next step and you move right through the shot sequence. 

Also make sure you are building a spot to shoot on the target. The worst thing to do is draw on a target with no real idea where to put the sight. You want to work out a spot on that target that you can find through your peep sight and shot at that spot. 

And follow through. You may be peeking after the shot too. I caught myself doing that last shoot and had to remind myself to follow through on the shot. When I followed through, magically my arrow appears right behind the pin on the target. When I peeked, lets not talk about those shots. lol


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

chiefjason said:


> Work on a shot sequence. Try to do the same thing every shot. I try to go through he same sequence of movements at every stake. I try to do the same at home. It helps settle your nerves some to have a routine. Your brain just goes to the next step and you move right through the shot sequence.
> 
> Also make sure you are building a spot to shoot on the target. The worst thing to do is draw on a target with no real idea where to put the sight. You want to work out a spot on that target that you can find through your peep sight and shot at that spot.
> 
> And follow through. You may be peeking after the shot too. I caught myself doing that last shoot and had to remind myself to follow through on the shot. When I followed through, magically my arrow appears right behind the pin on the target. When I peeked, lets not talk about those shots. lol


Peeking? Please elaborate. What does that mean? If it's a bad habit I probably do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

Robspartacus said:


> Peeking? Please elaborate. What does that mean? If it's a bad habit I probably do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll start with follow through. One way to explain follow through is to hold your form until the arrow hits the target. That's the easiest way to explain it. You release, hold your form, and follow through. 

Peeking is when you don't follow through so you can see where your arrow is going. This usually involves dropping your bow hand or moving your head off the string to look around the bow. Most folks will not believe you can move things fast enough to effect the shot, but I am telling you that you can. Your body anticipates what it needs to do and starts moving while the bow is still in the process of firing. If you need to see where the arrow is going, and close one eye to aim, just train yourself to let the eye open on the shot. I'm a RH shooter. I usually squint or close my left eye to aim. When I release the shot I just let that eye open and can see where the arrow is going. But under the extra pressure on the course sometimes I'll catch myself letting my form break down so I can see where the arrow is going. This alway does bad things to my shot.


----------



## clintcoker (May 10, 2017)

Good advice in the above posts. Good quality optics are a must. If you haven't already, establish a shot cycle and follow it every time both in practice and tournaments. Form and follow thru should remain the same regardless of the target.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Hmmmm...... interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Don't know if this has been mentioned here or not, but a lot of times you will hit different on a target than you do on a bag.


----------



## Alabamadog (Mar 16, 2015)

A brown paper bag with magic marker 12 rings works pretty good taped to your bag target. In a pinch


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

Good optics. Pick out a spot, even if there appears to be none and keep looking at it all the way through your shot sequence, from the draw until the arrow hits the target. It is amazing how the brain will hit what the eye is looking at!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtnOak (Feb 7, 2016)

You got to get the hype of it out of your head and just shoot! I just competed in my first 3D in metropolis Ill in the known 40 with a hunting bow, no scope, 10 inch stabilizer, hunting sights wrist release and i'll have to admit I was pretty nervous when I seen everyone elses set up, long stabilizers, scopes, clarifiers, lit pins, some even asked why I was in their class with a hunting set up, I fell just short of 200 that morning and that pissed me off! But................... I ate lunch took a nap and just settled down for the afternoon shoot and broke 200, now.........that pissed a lot of the other guys off around me but if id shot like that in the morning I could have broke the top 50 with a hunting bow. my binocs really made the difference especially on the black targets in a shaded woods, all these guys telling you to get a good pair aren't kidding, they made the difference for me. Get some good optics, block out all the hype and think your competing against yourself and you'll see your score go up.


----------



## TacticalGirth (Apr 11, 2014)

I just started shooting 3D this year and my scores were low at first. The more I shot and didn't over hype myself, I started having more fun and my scores improved a lot. My buddy and I are always competitive but that's what makes it fun. Binos are your friend and just relax and have fun! Once I started doing that my anxiety went away and I didn't care what others were saying or what looks they shot at me. It's amazing the help others offer you when you make a bad shot and I always listen to any advice given to me. I use my hunting set up and figure if I can hit the 10 at 50-60 yds I'm doing pretty damn good.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Robspartacus said:


> Just fell apart at today's 3D. Shot lights out before at my home and again after the event. Possible this was my worst outing. It is in my head. Bad mojo. My brother was helping me after the event at our practice shooting. He told me it was my form. I have good form when practicing and look like Golem at 3D. Over thinking and panicking when I 3D. Put a spot out to 60 and it's gonna get shot. Put a javelina out at 25 yds and he gets one in the gut. Frustrating but I will not give up. Ever
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations, you are well over half way to over coming the 3d target panic issue! Not only that but you will find your overall game much further along and your ability to compete MUCH stronger when you clear your current hurdle. Seriously, once you know the signs and symptoms of heading in the direction of a major wreck you will find it easier to fix your shot before it completely falls apart. Once you've "been there and done that" you can learn to not be afraid of missing and that itself keeps the anxiety level down a bit which means you make more successful shots. The more successful shots you make the less likely you are to think about screwing up and so you make more good shots......... Basically, it's a good snow ball effect.

The number of folks that refuse to acknowledge they have a certain "issue" is astounding. So many of them search for a "fix" without ever recognizing what it is exactly they are trying to fix. You can tune your gear, modify your shot and buy new products to the end of time and you'll NEVER fix it because you aren't working on the right thing. Sure you can change things up that will mask the problem for a short while but the problem will come right back.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Kstigall is solid with his advice.

I was one of those with issues and tried to mask them for years. The day I admitted that I was going about it all wrong was the day I started improving. It takes awhile and is quite the evolution, but success breeds desire!

As always, great advice Kent!


----------



## MS Skeeter (Jul 24, 2009)

Shoot as many tournaments as you can putting yourself under pressure. Work on your setup to help you when you are a little bit tense or nervous. Most people can get a bow to shoot lights out in the back yard then when the pressure is on their pin moves more or maybe it drops out on them right as the shot breaks. Local tournaments is the perfect place to work on it. You have just enough pressure trying to shoot for score but if you make a bad adjustment your only out $20. You really need to keep up with what you see different at a tournament verses the back yard and then go from there. Are you just having trouble picking a spot or seeing a spot ? Does it seem like your pin is moving too much or maybe you can't get your shot to fire when you want ? Tons of different things that can be adjusted for as longs as you know what changes. Study your tendencies at the next tournament


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Pin float, BT hangs up, drop out, etc... not one thing and not every time. I think I get sloppy/lazy so focused on trying to make the shot. Like I focus so hard on the target I loose focus on form. I own a silver dollar at 45-50 yds at home. I think I get Target panic because I am so worried about score. Still, I'm gonna keep it up. I actually shot much better at 3D early on and now that I'm a better shot, my scores dropped dramatically. It's a head thing I'm sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Robspartacus said:


> Pin float, BT hangs up, drop out, etc... not one thing and not every time. I think I get sloppy/lazy so focused on trying to make the shot. Like I focus so hard on the target I loose focus on form. I own a silver dollar at 45
> 
> learn to shoot a hinge for 3d or any target archery, most of us shoot much better after we learned the proper way to shoot a hinge.buy this book idiot proof archery by Bernie Pellerite it will help you a lot,good luck Pete53


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Shot much better at the last 3D. Arguably my best even though I've shot better scores. I use a Halo BT and have gotten better. That said, I've tried recently to shoot a thumb (Carter Target 3) and my groupings are better than ever. Got one coming now but not in time for the weekend. For now I will keep shooting the Halo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christinemo (Jun 6, 2017)

Steady up, follow through he shot, and TONS of practice seems to be the ongoing message here. Thank you


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Shot 3D this weekend again. Think I got it worked out. Thank all of you for the help.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

